
Show HN: Chrome extension to show eBay seller feedback in search results - supersan
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/show-seller-rating-in-eba/gjpcbpcmkpepnempmaeaofdphkihgceo?utm_source=chrome-app-launcher-info-dialog
======
overcast
Awesomely handy. Thanks!

My one suggestion, would be to add a "view feedback" button to each. Often
times, scam accounts will have 100%, because you're unable to leave anything
but positive feedback that were in dispute. Happened to me a bunch of times
recently, where selling an iPhone, and the user was just winning auctions, and
not paying. You couldn't leave negative feedback for a nonpayment. It's
insane!

~~~
supersan
Thanks for the encouragement and suggestion. I'm on a mobile right now but
pretty sure you can just click the link on the number to see the full
feedback. Will check to make sure when I get back. thanks

------
supersan
This is a small chrome extension I wrote in less than 2 hours yesterday. The
purpose of this extension is to show the eBay seller's feedback directly
inside the search results[1].

I needed it because when buying used items it really helps if you look at the
feedback and make sure it is at least above 98% (in my experience). Before you
had to open each and every listing and see the ratings.

This extension takes the pain away and it also highlights sellers with 100%
feedback with green. Again, it's just a quick hack I made for myself but
sharing it here in case someone else using eBay finds it useful.

Comments and suggestions are most welcome!

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NtcsBQ1cScQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NtcsBQ1cScQ)

